# Cattery



## Jhr (May 10, 2012)

Could someone help us please? We have booked a holiday this summer and assumed we could book our cat into a cattery. However everyone we have asked about this has looked a bit puzzled and said there are no such things...Is this true? And if not, could someone tell us what a cattery is called in German. We have come up with Katzenzucht but that doesn't seem right. 

Thanks very much. 

Jhr.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Jhr said:


> Could someone help us please? We have booked a holiday this summer and assumed we could book our cat into a cattery. However everyone we have asked about this has looked a bit puzzled and said there are no such things...Is this true? And if not, could someone tell us what a cattery is called in German. We have come up with Katzenzucht but that doesn't seem right.
> 
> Thanks very much.
> 
> Jhr.


Katzenzucht would be a place that breeds cats.

You might want to look up 'Katzenpension' or 'Tierpension'. I walked past one here in Berlin today, so they definitely exist 

I think most people just arrange for a neighbour to feed the kitties.


----------



## Jhr (May 10, 2012)

:lol: thank goodness for that !! Thank you very much for your help, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

You are welcome


----------

